# schlamm absaugen?



## Psycho-21 (3. Apr. 2009)

hi ich hab da mal ne frage unser teichwasser hat jetzt 9 grad sollte ich den teichschlamm da jetzt schon absauegen oder lieber noch drinlassen?Und wenn ich ihn absauge sollte ich da etwas vom schlamm drinlassen oder reicht dann das was zwischen den kieseln ist?


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: schlamm absaugen?*

Hallo Benny 

Ich hab zwar keine Kois , aber meine kleinen Fische sind schon sehr munter .
Wenn Deine Kois auch schon aktiv sind , dann kannste ja schon aussaugen .
Ich würd alles was geht heraussaugen . Aber lasse den Teichschlamm noch am Teichrand liegen , damit die Kleinstlebewesen zurück in den Teich können .
Wenn Du siehst das da was krabbelt kannste ja nachhelfen 

lg
axel


----------



## koiundteich (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: schlamm absaugen?*

Hallo Benny,
sauge den Schlamm bitte noch nicht ab. Warte etwas, es ist noch viel zu früh für Teicharbeiten. Die Fische sollten erst mal gut fressen und das Wasser sollte sich mit dem Filter im biologischen Gleichgewicht befinden (Biologie im Filter aufbauen). Wenn Du jetzt absaust musst Du auch Wasser auffüllen und dann kommen alle völlig ins tüddeln. 
Ich würde Dir als Tip geben das Du den Teich im Herbst absaugst, dann kann sich kaum Dreck gebildet haben und Deine Fische haben länger Frühjahrsruhe. Ich habe meine Teiche alle im Herbst abgesaugt und sie sind noch immer top.

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## holly1357 (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: schlamm absaugen?*

hi,

ich hab heute auch schon gesaugt. ich hab 12 grad wasser temp. und der filtrer rennt schon den ganzen winter. meine koi hat das garnicht interessiert, die waren die ganze zeit oben unterwegs. nur die __ störe waren irretiert, weil ab und an das rohr ihre kreisbewegung behinderte.

aber ich hab rund ne voll abgestorbenen algen rusgeholt.



gruß holly


----------



## Psycho-21 (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: schlamm absaugen?*

Hi

dann lass ich es erstmal noch obwohle meine kois schon ziemlich aktiv sind und ihre bahnen schon ziehen


----------

